# Netflix on Touchpad! (With RDP)



## respawntime03 (Sep 27, 2011)

I sorta found a way that allows netflix streaming on the Touchpad. I was able to do it through RDP with the splashtop app for pc and touchpad. The app cost 4.99 with it's promotional offer but it will cost $20 in a few days. The sound comes out of the touchpad and video playback is very very smooth for RDP (at least for me.) Just thought I'd share the info. Check out the pics!!!


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

So you're remoting in to your desktop and streaming video from there? (Not a netflix to tablet data stream)


----------



## respawntime03 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bounce said:


> So you're remoting in to your desktop and streaming video from there? (Not a netflix to tablet data stream)


Exactly. But most RDP clients don't allow the users to hear from their pc/tablet. Also if you use the Native remote desktop connection on windows, Netflix knows your RDP'ing and won't let you stream over a remote connection.


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

I used SplashTop to watch season 1 of The League at my daughters Karate class. It was seamless and worked flawlessly.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Same here - (ancient reference coming... heads up) to watch, "Have Gun Will Travel".

Well... except that I didn't watch it at your daughter's karate class.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

wrblplayas13 said:


> I used SplashTop to watch season 1 of The League at my daughters Karate class. It was seamless and worked flawlessly.


Watching The League gets you extra points...that show is just about perfect.

Won't this process (RDP) be irrelevant once the CM7 or other Android ports are available?


----------



## respawntime03 (Sep 27, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Watching The League gets you extra points...that show is just about perfect.
> 
> Won't this process (RDP) be irrelevant once the CM7 or other Android ports are available?


I guess so. Netflix updated their app to work on any gingerbread device. But their isn't an eta on cm7 or android on the touchpad yet. Could be close though based an the progresion thread.


----------



## MrRochie (Aug 24, 2011)

Guys you will still be able to boot to Webos and run RDP,,,,


----------



## Stan.S (Oct 4, 2011)

wonderful app. I'm going to go to an outside WiFi and get on my home pc to see if I can remote desktop to the office. I've decided that I'm only taking the touchpad on my next personal trip if that works. Its a shame that most hotels are only g setups..... And usually have lousy slow connections.


----------



## respawntime03 (Sep 27, 2011)

Stan.S said:


> wonderful app. I'm going to go to an outside WiFi and get on my home pc to see if I can remote desktop to the office. I've decided that I'm only taking the touchpad on my next personal trip if that works. Its a shame that most hotels are only g setups..... And usually have lousy slow connections.


Make sure your isp provides you with a decent upload speed, if you plan to connect to your home computer from a remote location(other than your house). If it's lagging then you probably need a faster upload connection. I configured splashtop to connect manually, but I know you can use your google account to connect it.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Because I didn't want to compromise my NAT Router firewall, I used GMail as the handshake point of entry.My GMail, Desktop, & Splashtop passwords are sufficiently complex to deal with the on-demand times I load it on the desktop.


----------

